# Starting a new Podium



## zwtodd (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I registered last December, made a few posts, then left on deployment. We got back last month safe and sound, with the exception of the ship's podium, flag holder, and Commander's Board. They did not agree with Pakistani heat, and are warped, cracked, and generally messed up.

My chief asked me today if I would be able and willing to build new each of the things I listed above. The flag holder and Commander's Board are relatively easy items, but the podium might be a little harder for me. 

Does anyone have any inputs for building a podium that is used 24/7 (not an exaggeration)? The one we have no is a plain one, with a couple shelves to hold some items. I am wanting to add a cup holder, pen holder, and have the top open up for more storage.

Any suggestions on materials, or access to plans? The podium is literally a 24/7 use on the ship, and must be able to withstand heat, rain, and some "sailor-abuse". 

Any help would be great!

Zach


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do a Google search for podium or lectern to get some ideas of the style you want. Here are some.
Podiums and Lecterns | PodiumAndLecternStore

I would build it out of 3/4" OSB (outdoor sign board). That is plywood surfaced with a waterproof covering, all done with waterproof glue. Using dados, it should be pretty easy to build.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would 2nd Mike's post but I would recommend Trex stock,it will stand up to water for a very,very long time..it will take on pocket screws and you can use Gorilla glue ..

========



AxlMyk said:


> Do a Google search for podium or lectern to get some ideas of the style you want. Here are some.
> Podiums and Lecterns | PodiumAndLecternStore
> 
> I would build it out of 3/4" OSB (outdoor sign board). That is plywood surfaced with a waterproof covering, all done with waterproof glue. Using dados, it should be pretty easy to build.


----------

